# Weekly Hay Auction-Shelbyville, IL



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

United Producers Inc Weekly Hay Auction-Shelbyville, IL May 4, 2010

Compared to last week, small squares of hay sold steady. Demand was
moderate, with moderate trading activity and moderate offerings.

All prices are for small squares on a per bale basis unless noted.

Receipts: 531 bales Last Week: 271 bales Last Year: 224 bales 
13.07 tons 6.78 tons 5.50 tons

Alfalfa Tons Good Quality Weighted Average
1.18 4.25 per bale 4.25 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average
2.82 2.85-3.50 per bale 3.27 per bale

Alfalfa-Orchard Grass Mix Good Quality Weighted Average
.62 5.25 per bale 5.25 per bale

Alfalfa-Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
1.50 3.10 per bale 3.10 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average
3.65 2.30-3.00 per bale 2.58 per bale

Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
2.50 3.00-3.10 per bale 3.05 per bale

Wheat Straw Good Quality Weighted Average
.80 3.50 per bale 3.50 per bale


----------

